# 29er tires on a tandem



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

What tires are you riding on your 29er tandem

I'm looking for the following. 

Balance of rolling resistance with grippy nobs.
Large volume

For reference, please mention what bike you are riding, fork and rim. Note if you have any clearance issues on the frame or fork.

I know PMK posted some experiece on the Fandango thread. But I figured this is worthy of its own thread. Please re-post or update any insights that you have.

So far I have tried the WTB Weirwolf 2.55 (its not actually 2.55). Generally ok, but would not mind a little larger nobs. Also, I am not sure how durable the sidewalls will be.

Also trying the Continental Mountain King 2.4. First ride with this tire on the front & it felt a little squirrly, I need to spend a little more time on it before having a strong opinion.

Next, I plan to try the Panaracer Rampage 2.35 and maybe the Kenda Nevegal - these will move towards the side of less rolling resistance and more grip.

I know this is really going to get back to the BALANCE of rolling resistance and better grip (can have one, but not both...)

For reference, I have had GREAT results (for my intended purpose) with the Maxxis Crossmark 2.35 on the 26". But they don't make it wider than 2.1 in 29".

Thanks in advance for your reviews/advice.


----------



## Okayfine (Sep 7, 2010)

ds2199 said:


> So far I have tried the WTB Weirwolf 2.55 (its not actually 2.55). Generally ok, but would not mind a little larger nobs. Also, I am not sure how durable the sidewalls will be.


You may look at the WTB Dissent. I use 'em on our 26er, but they make a 29" version. The 2.5" is actually 2.5". Roll well and work well in our area (hardpack, soft over hardpack, rocks and sand), but are no good in mud. We've not had any issues with sidewalls. Larger knobs, too.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

FWIW, we are still running Rampage 2.35's with Slime tubes. Front and rear. I forget if they have direction arrows, but looking down from the top, front is taper forward, rear is taper aft.

45 psi front, 50 psi rear.

We tried several tires, some I had for testing I didn't even mount, knowing they were no good in soft terrain.

Psychologically, Rampages are SSSSLLLLLLOOOOOWWWW. I have listened to ******** driving a 12" lifted F-350 @ 45mph that was quieter than the Rampages on hardpack.

However, we ride a lot of soft terrain, and often we see footprints in the sand pushing a bike, we continue onward, mostly on account of these tires. When testing, sometimes we were the pushers.

Are there better tires for where you ride, maybe, are there worse, definitely. 

These have been very tough in the sidewalls and have a lot of miles on them, asphalt and concrete, sand, shellrock, and hardpack, somtimes mud. We will probably buy another set.

PK


----------



## clj2289 (Jan 2, 2010)

I am sold on the Specialized The Captain. If you get the armadillo model you can get good side wall protection. Its about $70 (including tax) at my LBS. It rolls fast, grips well and so far it wears pretty well. Specialized has a couple other tires that look like they are worth trying, I would consider anything with armadillo protection. The Maxxis Ardent has good side wall protection, but is very heavy and does not roll very fast. That being said, we are running a 2.4 ardent on the front. If you are willing to risk the side wall protection the Maxxis Igniter is a fast, light and inexpensive choice, but I would rather have the sidewall than the light weight.


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

Maxxis Ardents seem to be doing pretty well also. WTB's Wolverine has worked well for us in mixed conditions.


----------



## benwitt11 (May 1, 2005)

I have smaller, older Bontrager XR's on our Fandango currently for spring gravel and mixed condition riding. Once the trails get hard enough to ride again, I'll be swapping back to the Ardent 2.4" tires we ran last fall. I am impressed with how well the Ardents roll for how aggressive the tread is. For beginners like us, it's a hugely confidence inspiring tire. I run Bontrager 29-3 2.25" front tires for front and rear on my normal 29er for rough condition riding. I think these would also work very well on our tandem. The Tubeless ready versions are pretty light, and have nice tough side walls. They'd be worth looking at.


----------



## MichiganClydesdale (Mar 24, 2004)

*wtb's*

I've had really good luck with the WTB tires. Currently running the Weirwolf front, Nano rear. But for a bit more knobbyness, I like the NOTOS too. Also, the Geax Seguaro's are a nice all-around with good sidewall protection.


----------

